# An Amazing condition girls Silver King...but, would you pay this much?



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2013)

Usually I don't post these listings anymore.....But, would you pay this much? 
Here is an amazing condition ladies Huffy Silver King but, a bit pricey.
Very little flaws for sure. The seller might be right, by saying it was ridden very little. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONARK-Silv...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d8ba3b84


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2013)

He's dreaming--I might give $125 and try to flip it for $175 but that's about it. I had a pretty nice girls Eldorado I sold locally for $75. Those things just don't bring any money. V/r Shawn


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 8, 2013)

*Too much*

I agree 200 max maybe im a cheapo  MB


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2013)

Actually I'd pay $250 + shipping for this bike but, only because it is a 9.5 out of 10 on the scale. But, it is up there in the stratosphere in price for sure.
It is in great condition for sure. And with the elusive rear talight assy. Very rare that is.


----------



## bike (Feb 8, 2013)

*costs nothing to list*

and many people are trolling for that big hit that we all have seen happen....


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 9, 2013)

*Nice bike*

That was my first ever cool bike i got in my life except mine was red. I loved it to no end until one day it got stolen.  They have really nice curves and and all round perfect ladies straight forward frame.  If it were on my local craigslist I might even pay 250/275 for it just cuz it near and its nice and its all there by the looks of it - not missing anything serious.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> That was my first ever cool bike i got in my life except mine was red. I loved it to no end until one day it got stolen.  They have really nice curves and and all round perfect ladies straight forward frame.  If it were on my local craigslist I might even pay 250/275 for it just cuz it near and its nice and its all there by the looks of it - not missing anything serious.




Red like this one? A 9 out of 10 Silver Jet....should never have sold that one. 






But, instead I got this one to replace the girls model.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 9, 2013)

*Marketing tool*

Two things that caught my attention is the listing #1 the guy says he's a bike mechanic. So he should know what this should go for. #2 the last line in the description FEEL FREE TO MAKE ME AN OFFER!!! meaning you can pay $750 opening bid but he would take less. He is just using ebay as a marketing tool to get offer outside of ebay. He doesn't have the make an offer button in his listing. He ran this listing twice before at $900 "buy it now" with no takers. If your going to dream, dream big.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2013)

*make an offer*



rideahiggins said:


> Two things that caught my attention is the listing #1 the guy says he's a bike mechanic. So he should know what this should go for. #2 the last line in the description FEEL FREE TO MAKE ME AN OFFER!!! meaning you can pay $750 opening bid but he would take less. He is just using ebay as a marketing tool to get offer outside of ebay. He doesn't have the make an offer button in his listing. He ran this listing twice before at $900 "buy it now" with no takers. If your going to dream, dream big.




Well, after some thought of the listing and the amazing condition of this bike I decided to make an offer. The seller wasn't offened and you were right, he was hoping for an offer off ebay. My offer was considerably lower than his "Buy it Now" price. After some emails and phone calls, he countered with a high offer and I just couldn't justify paying that much. So he relisted it on the bay with a tad lower price. My offer still stands and he was set on getting more. But, again he wasn't offended.

Full retail on this near perfect (Showroon Quality) bike is $250-$400. 
Realistically, it's value is on the low end given, it's a girls model. 

But, there are some great things going for this amazing condition 64 Huffy made Monark Silver king.
The chrome frame and fenders are amazing!
The tanklight is all there and the only signs of age is the underside minor rust of the tank...which is cleanable.
It has the complete, ever elusive rear rack and talight assembly. The racks are available but the tailight is rarely with the bike.
The pedals are like new as is the chainguard.
The complete fender ornament is intact. They never are!!

The bad...the seat has a tear. But, these Huffy pleated white seat are not hard to find....I am sure I have a few of them somewhere. 
Then there is the shipping cost....at least $50-$75 that needs to be added to the price.

I have a number of Huffy middleweight tanklight bikes, girls and boys. And recently had purchased and sold an amazing girls Silver Jet, and the wife loved it. What was I thinking??

So to make this satire a bit shorter...I was persistent on the offer(s) and he contacted me this morning with an "I have reconsidered your offer and because you were so passionate about the bike, I have decided to let you have it, if you still want it"....HELL YEAH, I want it!!!! I told him. 

Sure, I am willing to pay full retail on the bike but,  as the saying goes..."the true value of a bike to a collector is what he is willing to pay for it and how bad does one really want it". And I always say, or try to, "if it will please the better half, then what am I waiting for".
So I hope the wife will be pleased and her birthday is coming up and maybe she can justify the purchase once I give it to her....her pride and joy regular ride, 65 Murray Astro Flite might sit in the shop more often than usual as she probably will enjoy this one more.

So...it never hurts to make an offer, and usually it is ignored. But, persistence works most times and the "hunt" is what I (we) thrive on. 
Making the seller understand the value as I see it (and I have made a blunder on incorrect assessments before) sometimes is well received and sometimes not....but showing passion always is a help.

I have an addiction and am enjoying it.
So here it is as pictured in the listing. I hope he packs it well.

1964 Monark Silver King


----------



## MAD BRAD (Mar 9, 2013)

*Bike*

vERY SWEET BIKE  MB


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 9, 2013)

jd56 said:


> A 9 out of 10 Silver Jet....should never have sold that one.




That was my first ever cool and unusual for me at the time, bike I ever had and I loved it to bits and rode it for years. 

Back then I didn't know about tank bikes. It was missing the tank. About 4 years later I found a ladies Elgin and then I 
got started into serious balloner collecting.

But I loved that Silver King - the frame had perfect curves, the whole bikes was beautiful to me after only having regular
straight diamond framed bikes all my life til that one.

I've always wanted to get another one (it got stolen  ) but haven't found a nice one at the right time with a shipper willing to ship abroad.

I'll never forget that bike - it was my first real loved bike.


----------

